# Hilfe bei programmierung eines kleinen Spiels - C++ Windows forms



## Crymes (3. März 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe vor, mein Konsolen Spiel benutzerfreundlich auf eine Oberfläche zu portieren.
Es geht um ein kleines Programm, das Zufallszahlen erstellt, die ndann erraten weerden müssen.
Das Problem ist, dass ich noch nie so eine Forms Anwendung mit C++ erstellt hab.

Meine ersten Fragen:

Stehen die eingebundenen Biblitheken ganz oben richtig?
Kann man da auch seine Funktionen deklarieren?
Wie programmiere ich einen Zufallsgenerator? (Das srand(time(NULL) geht nicht  )

Freue mich sehr über Hilfe 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (3. März 2012)

Hi,
also eigentlich ist srand() schon der richtige Weg, ich habe aber auch gearde keine Zeit, mich das nochmal einzulesen, aber ich hbae hier mal nen bisschen Source-Code, der diese Funktion auch nutzt, vielleicht, findeste da deinen Fehler:



Spoiler





```
#include <iostream>
#include <sstream>
#include <vector>
#include <time.h>
#include <algorithm>
#include <stdlib.h>
using namespace std;

int main(int argc, char* argv[])
{
    istringstream isst;
    int parameter;
    int zufallszahl;
    int ergebniss;
    vector<int> zahlen;
    vector<int>::iterator position_zahl, nach_erste_ebene;
    int Anzahl;
    
    ergebniss = 0;
    
    isst.str( argv[1] );                      
    isst >> parameter;
    srand ( time(NULL) ); 
    
    for(int i = 0;i < parameter; ++i)
    {
        zufallszahl = rand() % 10 + 1;
        zahlen.push_back(zufallszahl);
    }
    
    for(vector<int>::iterator erste_ebene = zahlen.begin(); erste_ebene != zahlen.end(); ++erste_ebene)
    {
        nach_erste_ebene = erste_ebene+1;
        Anzahl = count(zahlen.begin(), zahlen.end(), *erste_ebene);
        --Anzahl;
        if (Anzahl > 0)
        {
            for (int nummer = Anzahl; nummer != 0; --nummer)
            {
                position_zahl = find(nach_erste_ebene, zahlen.end(), *erste_ebene);
                zahlen.erase(position_zahl);
            }
        }
    }
    
    for (vector<int>::iterator it = zahlen.begin(); it != zahlen.end(); ++it) 
    {
        cout << *it;
        if (it != zahlen.end()-1)
            cout << " + ";
    }
    
    for(vector<int>::iterator position = zahlen.begin(); position != zahlen.end(); ++position)
    {
        ergebniss = ergebniss + *position;
    }
    cout << " = " << ergebniss << endl;
    
}
```


----------



## Crymes (3. März 2012)

Bei mir kommt immer folgender Fehler:

error C4430: Fehlender Typspezifizierer - int wird angenommen. Hinweis: "default-int" wird von C++ nicht unterstützt.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (3. März 2012)

Bei deiner Variante mit stand oder wen du meinen Code baust?


----------



## Crymes (4. März 2012)

Wenn ich srand mit deinen includes in meinen Windows-Forms Code setze.
Bei der Konsole hat srand bei mir auch immer funktioniert, nur (kann das mit .NET zusammenhängen?) jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## Crymes (6. März 2012)

Leute, kann es sein, dass ich mich hier mit einer exotischen Programmiersprachenkombination abfinde?
Könnt ihr mir sagen, was gerade so üblich ist?

Ich möchte eigentlich nur (fürs Lernen) benutzerfreundliche Programme entwickeln, die nicht in so ner öden Konsole laufen.

Mit was ist denn Steam, Catalyst, CPU-Z usw. programmiert worden?


----------



## bingo88 (6. März 2012)

Crymes schrieb:


> Leute, kann es sein, dass ich mich hier mit einer exotischen Programmiersprachenkombination abfinde?
> Könnt ihr mir sagen, was gerade so üblich ist?
> 
> Ich möchte eigentlich nur (fürs Lernen) benutzerfreundliche Programme entwickeln, die nicht in so ner öden Konsole laufen.


Was ich so mitbekommen habe, versuchst du dich an C++ .NET (aka "Managed C++" - das ist kein reines C++, sondern C++ basierend auf .NET!). Ich persönlich mag diese Kombination überhaupt nicht und finde sie ziemlich hässlich, ist aber halt mein subjektives Empfinden. Sehr angenehm ist beispielsweise C#. Damit kann man auch sehr viel machen. Alternativ Java (wobei hier GUI-Programmierung evtl. etwas komplizierter ist, zumindest wenn man C# gewöhnt ist). Wenn du bei "echtem" C++ bleiben willst, schau dir mal Qt an.



Crymes schrieb:


> Mit was ist denn Steam, Catalyst, CPU-Z usw. programmiert worden?


 In der Regel C++ (ob und welche Frameworks/Libs die zusätzlich nutzen, kann ich momentan aber nicht sagen).


----------



## Crymes (6. März 2012)

Also würdest du mir C# mit .NEt empfehlen?
Hab das mal bei einer Anzeige von Dice gelesen, dass man neben C++ auch da Kenntnisse haben muss, scheint also auch noch ziemlich aktuell zu sein?


----------



## Olstyle (6. März 2012)

erst einmal gibt es ein paar Grundgleichungen zu lernen:
_C++ != C++.NET_
Genau so wie _VisualBasic != BASIC_

C++.Net ist imo eine ziemlich komische Kombination da es C++ seiner letzten Vorteile, die Geschwindigkeit durch direkten Hardwarezugriff, beraubt. Da kann man auch gleich C# nehmen.


----------



## Crymes (6. März 2012)

Also, dann werde ich mich mal mit C# beschäftigen 

Ist das für mich besser, wenn ich mich an .NET versuch oder erst mein "Spiel" in der Konsole neu schreib?


----------



## Olstyle (6. März 2012)

Wenn du C++ lernen willst dann lass halt .NET sein. Wenn du schnell ein Programm mit schnieker Oberfläche programmieren willst(was nicht böse ist, auch wenn das manch hardcore Progger vielleicht gleich schreiben wird) versuch es mit C#.

Tipp am Rande zu Zufallszahlen:
Dafür braucht es nun wirklich keine vorgefertigte Funktion. Einfach irgend einen schnellen Timer(bzw Systemzeit in ms) nehmen und mit Modulo auf den gewünschten Wertebereich stutzen.


----------



## fadade (6. März 2012)

-> in C# kommt man sehr schnell rein und hat auch sehr schnell gute Ergebnisse, allerdings fällt es danach schwerer sich z.B. wieder mit C++ anzufreunden, was definitiv aufwendiger ist. (Ich habe allerdings auch den Anfang mit C# gemcht und bin nun dort wieder angekommen  )

-> Probier dein SPiel mal in C# umzusetzen (da gibts ja auch ne Konsole  ) und sonst bleib bei C++    ABER dann auch richtiges C++! C++.NET passt wirklich nicht gut zusammen, denn C++ ist eigentlich nicht für .NET gemacht. C# war von Anfang an eine Grundsprache für .NET.

-> Falls dein Spiel auch in andere Dimensionen gehen soll, dann schau dir mal SlimDX an, damit arbeite ich im Moment und bin .. naja "begeistert"


----------



## Crymes (13. März 2012)

OK, Ich nehm jetzt C# .Net . Ihr müsst wissen, ich programmier eigentlich nur aus Laune und zum Lernen (vielleicht brauchts man später noch?), deshalb mögen meine Projekte sinnlos erscheinen


----------



## Crymes (13. März 2012)

mal die erste Frage: Wie definiere ich am einfachsten globale Variablen?
Ich weiss, dass ich die in einem event als public kennzeichnen kann, geht das nicht auch C++ ähnlicher, dass man die am Anfang des Programms hinschreibt?


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2012)

Eine globale variable definierst du ,wie schon richtig geschrieben, indem du _public_ davor schreibst. Was soll da einfacher gehen?

Es ist aber "unschick" direkt auf Variablen einer anderen Klasse zu zu greifen. Stattdessen setzt man die Variablen _private_ und bietet set- und get-Funktionen die dann wiederum public sind.


----------



## Crymes (13. März 2012)

Naja, ich bin es gewöhnt,dass man die einfach ausserhelb eines Events (in c++ Funktion) hinschreibt und dann überall verwenden kann?


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2012)

Zuerst einmal:
Ereignis ist nicht gleich Funktion. Ein Ereignis kann eine Funktion auslösen, ist aber selbst keine.

Eine der großen Verbesserungen von Java, C# etc. ist eben dass nicht jede Variable überall ansprechbar ist(Stichwort: Kapselung). Es kann nämlich ziemlich ungemütlich werden wenn der Falsche auf die falsche Variable greift.


----------



## Crymes (13. März 2012)

Ich hab schon das erste Problem, hier mein Code:


```
[FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]private[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]void[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] button1_Click([/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]object[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] sender, [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af]EventArgs[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] e)
{
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]string[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] eingabe;
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]int[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] eingabe2;
eingabe = textBox1.Text;
eingabe2 = [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af]Convert[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2].ToInt16(eingabe);
textBox1.Clear();
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
```
 
Wenn ich in die textBox1 ein Buchstabe oder klange Zahlen eingeb, stürzt das Programm ab (oder hält an, wie man will).
Woran liegt das?


----------



## bingo88 (13. März 2012)

Convert.ToInt16 konvertiert das Argument in eine 16-Bit Ganzzahl (maximal 32.767, da es sich um einen signed int handelt -> Vorzeichen braucht auch ein Bit). Wenn du nun einen Zahl angibst, die größer als besagte 32.767 ist oder es überhaupt keine Zahl ist (String) wird entweder ein falscher Wert angenommen oder es fliegt eine Exception (Ausnahme). Das musst du natürlich beachten und ggf. behandeln.


----------



## Crymes (13. März 2012)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu Prüfen, ob die Eingabe ein unerwünschtes Zeichen (Buchstabe, etc) beinhaltet?
Dann könnte ich da ja eine Messagebox anzeigen.

Vielleicht so in der Art: bekopmme integer, wenn das Fehlschlägt, dann melde Fehler/zeige MEssageBox?


----------



## fadade (13. März 2012)

Edit: //müll^^



Edit2:
Jep, probiers mal mit

```
try
{
//Konvertierung
}
catch
{
MessageBox.Show("fehlerhafte eingabe!");
}
```


----------



## Crymes (13. März 2012)

So, ich hab das Programm mit den Problemen hier und ein paar weiteren fertig, nur eine Sache trennt mich vom "Release", das wohl das größte Problem für mich darstellt: Ich drücke auf einen Knopf, bei dem die Zufallszahlen erzeugt und verglichen werden sollen. Nur die Vergleichswerte - die Eingabe, die mit einem anderen Knopf bestätigt wird (siehe obiges Problem)
Muss in den Event des anderen Knopfes, der irfgendwie darauf warten sollte. Morgen poste ich mal den Code, ich will heut Nacht noch mal drüber Krübeln .
Trotzdem schonmal Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2012)

Was spricht gegen sowas?

```
private void button1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
{
  textBoxEinlesen();
  ergebnisVergleichen();
}
private void button2_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
{
  neueZahl();
}
```
Generell sollte man nicht alles direkt in den Eventhandler packen, wobei das bei deinem kleinen Programm wohl nicht soo wichtig ist.


----------



## Crymes (14. März 2012)

Kann ich den button 1 Event auch in eine while Schlaife in Event button2 packen?

while(button1.Click) geht nicht 

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie ich die Variable übrgeben kann.


----------



## bingo88 (14. März 2012)

Was willst du denn damit genau erreichen?


----------



## Frezy (14. März 2012)

Hey,

Da geb ich Olstyle recht. Da sollte man abschätzen wie lange man in Eventmethode rumgurkt. Aber da muss der Programmierer selber abschätzen wie viel man auslagert. Ist hald eine reine Übersichtssache.

Einmal zum Exceptionhandling. Prinzipiell sollte man die Fehler die auftreten mit einer Exception abfangen. Solange du in Visual Studio debuggst, kümmert sich Visual Studio "einigermaßen" um dein Exceptionhandling. Tritt so ein Fehler jedoch in der normalen Laufzeitumgebung auf, stürzt dein Programm ab. (In Windows 7 äußert sich das mit einem Error oder einem "Programm reagiert nicht mehr...".)


```
[FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]privatevoid[/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2] button1_Click([/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]object[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2] sender, [/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af]EventArgs[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][SIZE=2] e)[/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=2]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]{[/FONT][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]string[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][SIZE=2] eingabe;[/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=2]
[/SIZE][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]int[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][SIZE=2] eingabe2;[/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=2]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]eingabe = textBox1.Text;[/FONT][/SIZE][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]//Hier kommt das Exception handling.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]try[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]{[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]eingabe2 = [/FONT][COLOR=#2b91af][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][COLOR=#2b91af]Convert[/FONT][/SIZE][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2].ToInt16(eingabe);[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]}[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]catch (Exception e)[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]{[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]//Eine Exception gibt dir auch immer einen schönen Text mit, der mit e.Message aufgerufen werden kann.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]MessageBox.Show("Fehler bei der Konvertierung mit der Message: " + e.Message);[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]}[/SIZE][/FONT]
 
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]textBox1.Clear();[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]}[/FONT][/SIZE]
```
 
Natürlich können verschiedene Fehler auftreten. Diese kannst du auch einzeln Abfangen. Welche Exceptions für bestimmte Methoden verwendet werden kannst du auch im MSDN nachlesen.

zB: Convert.ToInt16() Convert.ToInt16 Method (String) (System)
Auf dieser Seite kannst du in der Kategorie "Exceptions" nachlesen, dass für diese Methode die FormatException und OverflowException in Frage kommt.

Also zB.:


```
[FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]privatevoid[/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2] button1_Click([/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]object[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2] sender, [/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af]EventArgs[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][SIZE=2] e)[/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=2]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]{[/FONT][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]string[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][SIZE=2] eingabe;[/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=2]
[/SIZE][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]int[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][SIZE=2] eingabe2;[/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=2]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]eingabe = textBox1.Text;[/FONT][/SIZE][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]//Hier kommt das Exception handling.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]try[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]{[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]eingabe2 = [/FONT][COLOR=#2b91af][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][COLOR=#2b91af]Convert[/FONT][/SIZE][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2].ToInt16(eingabe);[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]}[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]catch (FormatException fe)[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]{[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]//Eine Exception gibt dir auch immer einen schönen Text mit, der mit e.Message aufgerufen werden kann.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]MessageBox.Show("Da stimmt wohl etwas mit dem Format der Eingabe nicht! Message: " + fe.Message);[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]}[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]catch (OverflowException oe)[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]{[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]MessageBox.Show("Die Eingabe ist wohl zu groß für mich! Message: " + oe.Message);[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]}[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]textBox1.Clear();[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]}[/FONT][/SIZE]
```
 
Meistens ist es aber trotzdem sinnvoll am Ende nochmal eine Allgemeine Exception zu catchen.



> Kann ich den button 1 Event auch in eine while Schlaife in Event button2 packen?
> 
> while(button1.Click) geht nicht
> 
> Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie ich die Variable übrgeben kann.


 
Hmm ich versteh das Problem nicht wirklich. Was willst du damit anstellen. Aber nein, so wie du das hier machen wolltest geht das nicht.
Ich glaube das könnte dein Problem lösen.


```
public static bool buttononeclicked = false;
 
.
.
.
 
private void button1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
{
buttononeclicked = true;
  textBoxEinlesen();
  ergebnisVergleichen();
}
private void button2_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
{
if(buttononeclicked)
{
  neueZahl();
}
}
```
 
Wenn das nicht so gemeint war wie ich mir dachte, dann schreib doch einfach nochmal. Leider habe ich das Problem nicht so ganz verstanden.



> Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie ich die Variable übrgeben kann.


 
Also wenn du meinst wie du ne Variable einer Methode übergeben kannst.


```
private void button1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
{
buttononeclicked = true;
//hier übergebe ich der Methode textBoxEinlesen eine TextBox mit, die ausgelesen werden soll.
  textBoxEinlesen(textBox1);
//hier übergebe ich der Methode ergebnisVergleichen 2 int mit die Überprüft werden sollen.
  ergebnisVergleichen(2, 76);
}
 
private void ergebnisVergleichen(int a, int b);
{
if(a == b)
MessageBox.Show("Diese Zahlen sind gleich!");
else
MessageBox.Show("Diese Zahlen sind nicht gleich!");
}
 
private void textBoxEinlesen(TextBox textbox)
{
string text = textbox.Text;
}
```
 
Oder du deklarierst properties für die Klasse


```
class Test
{
public bool testbool {get; set;}
//constructor
public Test()
{
//hier setzte ich standardwerte für die Klasse test
//hier setz ich die variable
this.testbool = false;
}
public Test(bool tb)
{
//hier auch
this.testbool = tb;
}
public CheckTestbool(bool tocheck)
{
//und hier benutz ich sie
if(this.testbool = tocheck)
MessageBox.Show("Die beiden bools sind gleich!");
else
MessageBox.Show("Aber hier nicht!");
}
}
```
 
Wenns noch fragen gibt, einfach melden.
Ich hoffe es war verständlich. Wenn dus nicht verstanden hast, meld dich doch noch mal. (Sind eigentlich Grundlagen die man können sollte. (Aber nicht schlimm wenn du noch nie was davon gehört hast. )

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Frezy


----------



## Crymes (14. März 2012)

Ich hab jetzt folgenden Code: 

```
[FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]
using[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System;
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]using[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System.Collections.Generic;
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]using[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System.ComponentModel;
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]using[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System.Data;
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]using[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System.Drawing;
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]using[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System.Linq;
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]using[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System.Text;
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]using[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System.Windows.Forms;
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]namespace[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] Zahlenraten_GUI
{
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]public[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]partial[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]class[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af]Form1[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] : [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af]Form[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]{
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]public[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]int[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] zufallszahl = 0;
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]public[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] Form1()
{
InitializeComponent();
}
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]private[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]void[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] button1_Click([/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]object[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] sender, [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af]EventArgs[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] e)
{
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]string[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] wert;
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]int[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] eingabe;
wert = textBox1.Text;
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]if[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] (wert == [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515]""[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2])
{
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af]MessageBox[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2].Show([/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515]"Sie haben keine Zahl eingegeben"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]);
}
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]else[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]{
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]try[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]{
eingabe = System.[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af]Convert[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2].ToInt32(wert);
}
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]catch[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]{
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af]MessageBox[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2].Show([/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515]"Es sind nur Zahlen erlaubt, keine Buchstabemn !"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]);
}
} 
textBox1.Clear();

[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]//Hauptprogramm[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]do[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]{
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]if[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2](eingabe>zufallszahl)
{
}
}


}
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]private[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]void[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] button2_Click([/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]object[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] sender, [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af]EventArgs[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] e)
{
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]int[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] schwierigkeit = 0;

[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]// Schwierigkeit bestimmen[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]if[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2](radioButton1.Checked)
{
schwierigkeit = 100;
}
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]else[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]if[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2](radioButton2.Checked)
{
schwierigkeit = 1000;
}
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]else[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]if[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2](radioButton3.Checked)
{
schwierigkeit = 10000;
}

[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]// Benutzeranweisung[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]listView1.Clear();
listView1.Items.Add([/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515]"Bitte gaben sie oben ihre geratene Zahl ein"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]);

[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000]// Zufallszahl erzeugen[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af]Random[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] zufall = [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]new[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af]Random[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]();
zufallszahl = zufall.Next(schwierigkeit);


}

}
}
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
```
 
Warum wird mir die Variable Eingabe bei der If Abfrage angekreuzt?


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2012)

Du hast nicht sicher gestellt dass die Variable einen Wert bekommt. Wenn der Versuch der Umwandlung schief läuft ist sie weiterhin NULL.

Deine Hauptschleife brauchst du übrigens nicht(bzw. macht dir wahrscheinlich alles kaputt). 
Wenn du dir eine Oberfläche zusammen klickst wird dabei schon eine main-Klasse erstellt welche bis zum Schließen des Programmfensters im Loop läuft und dabei die Events welche die Buttons auslösen kontrolliert. Du musst also nur noch Reaktionen auf die Buttons beschreiben(also das was in _buttonx_Click_ steht)und nicht selbst sicher stellen dass die Buttons(und Textboxen etc. pp.) dauerhaft abgefragt werden.


----------



## Frezy (14. März 2012)

Hey,

Bitte gib schreib immer die Message der Exception mit dazu. Es können viele Sachen schiefgelaufen sein...

Ich glaub das wolltest du machen:

XAML: 

```
[FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]<[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515]Window[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000]xmlns[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml/presentation"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000]xmlns[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]:[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000]x[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000]xmlns[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]:[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000]d[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="http://schemas.microsoft.com/expression/blend/2008"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] xmlns[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]:[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000]mc[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="http://schemas.openxmlformats.org/markup-compatibility/2006"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] mc[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]:[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000]Ignorable[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="d"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] x[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]:[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000]Class[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="Zahlenraten.MainWindow"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000]Title[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="MainWindow"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] Height[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="139"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] Width[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="163"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] ResizeMode[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="NoResize">[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]<[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515]Grid[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]>[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]<[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515]RadioButton[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] Content[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="100"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] HorizontalAlignment[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="Left"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] Margin[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="10,10,0,0"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] VerticalAlignment[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="Top"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] GroupName[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="Mode"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] Click[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="RadioButton_Click"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] IsChecked[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="True"/>[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]<[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515]RadioButton[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] Content[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="1000"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] HorizontalAlignment[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="Left"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] Margin[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="50,10,0,0"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] VerticalAlignment[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="Top"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] GroupName[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="Mode"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] Click[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="RadioButton_Click"/>[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]<[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515]RadioButton[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] Content[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="10000"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] HorizontalAlignment[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="Left"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] Margin[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="97,10,0,0"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] VerticalAlignment[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="Top"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] GroupName[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="Mode"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] Click[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="RadioButton_Click"/>[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]<[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515]TextBox[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] x[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]:[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000]Name[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="TextBox_Zahl"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] Margin[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="50,35,0,0"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] TextWrapping[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="Wrap"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] Text[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]=""[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] VerticalAlignment[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="Top"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] HorizontalAlignment[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="Left"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] Width[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="95"/>[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]<[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515]Label[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] Content[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="Zahl:"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] HorizontalAlignment[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="Left"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] Margin[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="10,31,0,0"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] VerticalAlignment[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="Top"/>[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]<[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515]TextBlock[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] x[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]:[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000]Name[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="TextBlock_Message"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] Margin[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="10,89,0,0"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] TextWrapping[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="Wrap"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] Text[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]=""[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] HorizontalAlignment[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="Left"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] Width[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="135"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] VerticalAlignment[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="Top"/>[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]<[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515]Button[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] Content[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="Button"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] Margin[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="10,62,0,0"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] VerticalAlignment[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="Top"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] HorizontalAlignment[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="Left"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] Width[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="135"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000] Click[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]="Button_Click"/>[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]</[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515]Grid[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]>[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][COLOR=#0000ff]</[/FONT][/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#a31515]Window[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]>[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
```
 
BACKGROUND CODE:

```
[FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]using[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System;[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]using[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System.Collections.Generic;[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]using[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System.Linq;[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]using[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System.Text;[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]using[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System.Threading.Tasks;[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]using[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System.Windows;[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]using[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System.Windows.Controls;[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]using[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System.Windows.Data;[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]using[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System.Windows.Documents;[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]using[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System.Windows.Input;[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]using[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System.Windows.Media;[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]using[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System.Windows.Media.Imaging;[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]using[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System.Windows.Navigation;[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]using[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] System.Windows.Shapes;[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]namespace[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] Zahlenraten[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]{[/FONT][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080]///[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080]<summary>[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080]///[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#008000] Interaktionslogik für MainWindow.xaml[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080]///[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080]</summary>[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]public[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]partial[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]class[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af]MainWindow[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] : [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af]Window[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]{[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]private[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]static[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]int[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] difficulty = 100;[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]private[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]static[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]int[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] zahl = 0;[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]public[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] MainWindow()[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]{[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]InitializeComponent();[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]NewGame();[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]}[/FONT][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]private[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]void[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] NewGame()[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]{[/FONT][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af]Random[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] random = [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]new[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af]Random[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]();[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]try[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]{[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]zahl = random.Next(difficulty);[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]}[/FONT][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]catch[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] ([/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af]Exception[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] exception)[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]{[/FONT][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af]MessageBox[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2].Show(exception.Message);[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]}[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]}[/FONT][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]private[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]void[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] RadioButton_Click([/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]object[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] sender, [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af]RoutedEventArgs[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] e)[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]{[/FONT][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af]RadioButton[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] radiobutton = ([/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af]RadioButton[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2])sender;[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]try[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]{[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]difficulty = [/FONT][/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af]Convert[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2].ToInt32(radiobutton.Content);[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]}[/FONT][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]catch[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] ([/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af]Exception[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] exception)[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]{[/FONT][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af]MessageBox[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2].Show(exception.Message);[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]}[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]NewGame();[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]}[/FONT][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]private[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]void[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] Button_Click([/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]object[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] sender, [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af]RoutedEventArgs[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] e)[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]{[/FONT][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]int[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] value = 0;[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]try[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]{[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]if[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] ([/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af]Int32[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2].TryParse(TextBox_Zahl.Text, [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]out[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] value))[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]if[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] (value >= 0)[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]if[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] (value <= 100)[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]if[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] (zahl == value)[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]{[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]TextBlock_Message.Text = [/FONT][/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#800000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#800000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#800000]"RICHTIG!"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2];[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]NewGame();[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]}[/FONT][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]else[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]if[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] (zahl < value)[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]TextBlock_Message.Text = [/FONT][/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#800000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#800000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#800000]"Zu groß!"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2];[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]else[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]TextBlock_Message.Text = [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#800000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#800000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#800000]"Zu klein!"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2];[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]else[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]TextBlock_Message.Text = [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#800000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#800000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#800000]"Größer als Maximum!"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2];[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]else[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]TextBlock_Message.Text = [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#800000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#800000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#800000]"Nur positive Zahlen!"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2];[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]else[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2]TextBlock_Message.Text = [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#800000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#800000][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#800000]"Keine Zahl!"[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2];[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]}[/FONT][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]catch[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] ([/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af]Exception[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2] exception)[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]{[/FONT][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][COLOR=#2b91af]MessageBox[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas][SIZE=2].Show(exception.Message);[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]}[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]}[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]}[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT=Consolas]}[/FONT][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/FONT]
```
 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Frezy

Edit: Warum hast du dich für Windows.Forms entschieden und nicht für WPF?


----------



## Crymes (14. März 2012)

Also hier mal das Projekt soweit ich gekommen bin, hab grad das Problem mit dem ANzeigen von Varoiablen und Text in der ListView1, der will die Variable "ergebnis" nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wegen dem WPF: Ich hab keine Ahnung mit der Programmierung euiner Oberfläche, deshalb habe ich das genommen, weil ich es 1. ganz oben stand und ich 2. Früher mal was (in der Schule) mit Turbo Delphi gemacht hab, da hieß das ähnlich.
Wenn das für mich besser ist, bin ich auch bereit zu Wechseln.....


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2012)

Nehm eine Textbox, setzt da " read only" auf true, "multiline" auch und schon hast du was du wolltest.
ListView ist für Datenbanken, nicht für einfach Strings.

Habs mal korrigiert.

Es ist übrigens einfacher sich zurecht zu finden wenn man den Buttons etc. sprechende Namen gibt und nicht die Standardnummerierung mit button1, button2 etc. bei behält.


----------



## Crymes (14. März 2012)

Ok, danke. Komischerweose funktioniert die variable ergebnis jetzt bei mir.
Das mit dem + war der Tipp, den ich gebraucht hab!

Zum weiteren Verlauf, was ich mir vorgenommen hab:

-Punktezahl
-Bestätigen der Rtezahl per enter Taste und setzen des Cursers immer ins eingabefeld (hab keine Ahnung, wie beides geht)
-Textanpassungen
-Farbliches markieren der Schriften (muss ich mich auch  noch informieren)

Bis hierhin schon mal Vielen Dank für die Tolle Hilfe!!!!


----------



## Frezy (14. März 2012)

> ListView ist für Datenbanken, nicht für einfach Strings.


 
Kann ich dir nicht ganz zustimmen. Binding ist zwar was schönes aber man kann noch weit aus mehr damit anzustellen. Das mit der mehrzeiligen TextBox ist zwar ne gute Idee, aber ich würde bei einer Weiterverarbeitung der Daten von so einer Idee eher abraten.



> Also hier mal das Projekt soweit ich gekommen bin, hab grad das Problem mit dem ANzeigen von Varoiablen und Text in der ListView1, der will die Variable "ergebnis" nicht.


 
Ich glaube eine ListBox ist hier zum Empfehlen.



> Wegen dem WPF: Ich hab keine Ahnung mit der Programmierung euiner Oberfläche, deshalb habe ich das genommen, weil ich es 1. ganz oben stand und ich 2. Früher mal was (in der Schule) mit Turbo Delphi gemacht hab, da hieß das ähnlich.
> Wenn das für mich besser ist, bin ich auch bereit zu Wechseln.....


WPF ist quasi eine "Weiterentwicklung" von Windows Forms. Du arbeitest bei WPF mit XAML (ein XML ähnlich Aufbau für die Oberfläche.) Ich würde dir wirklich WPF ans Herz legen. ( In WPF kannst du auch das meiste aus Windows.Forms weiterverwenden. )

Ich schau mir den Code mal morgen in der Arbeit an, wenn ich mal ein bisschen Freizeit habe. 



> -Bestätigen der Rtezahl per enter Taste und setzen des Cursers immer ins eingabefeld (hab keine Ahnung, wie beides geht)


Im Window das Event KeyUp abfangen und überprüfen obs der Key.ENTER ist. Den Cursor setzte du mit UIElement(TextBox).Focus();



> Farbliches markieren der Schriften


Also wenn du das meinst was ich denke.... TextBox.Foreground = System.Drawing.Brushes(Colors?) (Müsst ich selber nachschauen.)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Frezy


----------



## Crymes (15. März 2012)

Ich dachte so an wenn die Zahl zu groß ist, dann ist die Schrift rot, bei zu klein blau etc.


----------



## Frezy (15. März 2012)

Hey,

ja dann haben wir wohl das gleiche gedacht.

Dann setzt du einfach TextBlock.Foreground = Colors.Red (zB).

Dann würde der Text in Rot erscheinen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Frezy


----------



## Crymes (16. März 2012)

So, ich bin jetzt ein (finde ich) ganzes Stück weiter gekommen, ich würde es Version 0.95 nennen 
Ich hab jetzt folgende Probleme:

- Wenn ich die Enter-Taste drück, kommt immer so ein Windows Sound, das liegt glaube ich daran, dass die Taste intern doppelt gedrückt wird oder so ..... wie bekomme ich den los?

-Bei der ListView1 wird, wenn eine Spalte voll ist, rechts weiter geschrieben. Wie bekomme ich das hin, dass die listView1 nach unten weiter geht/scrollt?

-Kann mir noch jemand sagen, wo ich jetzt die Code Zeilen für die Farben hinschreiben muss?

Wenn ihr noch Bugs findet - gerne melden


----------



## fadade (16. März 2012)

- das mit dem Ton, hängt wahrscheinlich davon ab, wo du ENTER auswertest, einfach als event? oder wenn irgendeine Textbox einen Zeilenumbruch enthält, dann soll was passieren? Dazu müsste die Textbox nämlich auf Multiline enabled sein, sonst wird da immer mit dem Ton "gemeckert" _duuuu enter drücken bringt nöscht --> Multiline hat der Entwickler disabled_. Oder es kommt irgendwie davon, dass das Element nicht den Fokus hat, das hatte ich mal bei meiner Engine; sobald man den Fokus von meinem Fenster genommen hat und irgendwas gemacht hat, dann kam auch immer schön dieser Sound 
- wenn du dein Programm kompilierst und für andere zugänglich machen möchtest, dann tu das bitte im *Release*-Modus  (auch wenn das Programm vielleicht noch nicht ganz fertig ist)
- Code habe ich mir jetzt noch nicht angesehen ... aber das mit den Farben kannst du eigentlich sonstwo hinschreiben, am besten dort, wo jetzt auch das "Die Zahl XY ist zu groß/klein" herkommt; einfach noch ein TextboxXY.ForeColor = Farbe anhängen.
- Mit dem ListView bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher, vielleicht musst du die vertikale Scrollbar enablen und die andere disablen oder mal nach "WordWrap" ausschau halten und deaktivieren (wobei das damit eigentlich nichts zu tun hat).


EDIT: 
- nicht entfernt:  
	
	



```
zufallszahl = 1;         //Test-Hilfe, bei Release entfernen!!
```


----------



## Crymes (16. März 2012)

Das mit dem Sound liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich - wie du sagtest- multiline ausgestellt hab.
Da aber der Focus auf der Textbox liegt kann ich nicht so neinfach nen neuen Event öffnen.
Wie mach ich das jetzt amn Besten?

Das mit den Farben: kann es sein, dass der Befehl bei ner ListView nicht geht?

Das mit den Spalten der ListView hab ich jetzt hinbekommen.


----------



## Crymes (18. März 2012)

Sooooo...
Mein Projekt hat jetzt Release status erreicht!! Es ist vendlicgh fertig!  

Wer es haben will, der meldet sich.

Danke an alle für eure Hilfe, für mein nächstes Projekt werde ich einen neuen Thread öffnen.


----------

